# It just gets better....



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel like we are entering the rough stage with teething. Daisy spends 23 hours a day biting someone in this house. I know her teeth are bothering her...I just cannot wait until this is all over.

No need to reply ... Just venting


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hang in there Jill, it absolutely does get better. The day will come when you can leave the house without holes in your clothes and or scratched and bite marked skin!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

As I gaze upon my 2 year old cockapoo I remember the little monster this amazing creature once was. She is now my loving cuddly little friend I can't imagine life without. She makes us laugh, keeps me company and keeps me fit.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

caradunne said:


> As I gaze upon my 2 year old cockapoo I remember the little monster this amazing creature once was. She is now my loving cuddly little friend I can't imagine life without. She makes us laugh, keeps me company and keeps me fit.


This kind of post is what we owners of the little biters love to read - gives us hope!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She may like an Antler chew to bite and chew on ....

https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/index.php

... this stage does pass .. promise .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Kendal suggested freezing a wet tea towel to help sooth and bite on.

23hrs does seem rather a lot, I do presume she's getting plenty of sleep too as that makes them more bitey


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oooh dear, I am dreading this bit! I know my kids will freak out when the biting starts! i've tried explaining that it most likely will happen and that the calmer they are the better it will be.

I hope Daisy stops soon. What age did it start?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It seemed to be interminable at the time! It started at about 12 weeks and lasted months (sorry). I remember sobbing on the sofa one day thinking buying a puppy was a mistake. From my earlier post you can see how it all turned out - wonderful, amazing etc


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> It seemed to be interminable at the time! It started at about 12 weeks and lasted months (sorry). I remember sobbing on the sofa one day thinking buying a puppy was a mistake. From my earlier post you can see how it all turned out - wonderful, amazing etc


We were the exact same ! I was crying thinking I had brought home a beast ! Now she is my calm cuddly best friend


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

im glad i read this  Twinkle has moments of brilliance surrounded by utter chaos lol xxx


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. When Daisy is an angel I can see that glimmer of hope in our very near future. I am looking forward to that day when she is our cuddly, calm buddy too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

This too will pass!! A lot of us have been where you and your little biters are right now, and are now friends with the loveliest friendliest little dogs you can imagine!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember this phase being over by the time we got to 6 months. Stag bars and any other natural chews are a great distraction during this time - especially for the 4-6 month teething stage. Hang on as it will soon be a 'thing of the past'!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's funny, when people join the forum you can almost plot their threads,

1. Excited about getting a puppy
2. Crate training questions
3. What food to give
4. Puppy won't stop biting
5 etc..etc...

I think what I am trying to say it's that we have pretty much all shared the same journey and all it takes is time!!

I have just got poo number two so am about to start that very same journey all over again!! Wish me luck....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

caradunne said:


> As I gaze upon my 2 year old cockapoo I remember the little monster this amazing creature once was. She is now my loving cuddly little friend I can't imagine life without. She makes us laugh, keeps me company and keeps me fit.


oh so true! Hang on in there, it WILL improve. Try to re-direct with training or tug toys etc.


----------

